# My repainted and rebuild Gunnar Sport



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/schwinnrider

I got this back about 3 weeks ago, after being run over in April. Dealing with insurance company, manufacturer, and bike shop takes a while. But now it's back and I'm happy. The color doesn't show up that great due to my dinky camera, but it's Sherwood Forest Candy Metallic Green---it has candy and flake, so it really POPS in the sunshine. The panniers are Carradice Kendals, and when I got them they were evidently the only pair in the US or England for sale, and mine were hidden in the back room of City Bikes in Portland Oregon. Love the bike. That's my commuter.


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Pics of my rebuilt and repainted Gunnar Sport*

Let's see if I can get pics here now...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh.....much better.

What is that color?

Got any closeups?


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

You can see bigger pics at my Flickr page. I don't have any closeups yet. The color is "Sherwood Forest Candy Metallic Green". Not a standard Gunnar color---it's a Waterford color. It's difficult to capture the paint in a pic. It has flake AND a candy coat so it really pops. It glows, I guess. Love it. Waterford's paint jobs are as good as some custom cars.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Class, class, class, class, class. Awesome job.

BTDT with the get-hit-by-car-deal-with-insurance-company game. Takes a long time, but if you're persistent, you can do well for yourself.

What's that attached to your seatpost?


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Class, class, class, class, class. Awesome job.
> 
> BTDT with the get-hit-by-car-deal-with-insurance-company game. Takes a long time, but if you're persistent, you can do well for yourself.
> 
> What's that attached to your seatpost?


Thanks! I like the color. It's rich and vibrant but not gaudy. Subtle, even. The insurance company thing was a hassle. I must have called the adjuster 30 times before I got her to cut me a check.

That's the DiNotte taillight on the seatpost. It attaches to DiNotte's mount. Pretty ingenious system, much better than they did before.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I notice you got yer bars level with your saddle, without having to go with a quill stem. You left your steerer tube long, obviously. How many millimeters of spacers do you have under those bars, and how's it look? (The pic is a little unclear). Cork bar wrap, bar end shifters...
you must be a Rivendell fellow traveler Very nice build; I'm looking forward to doing mine pretty similarly.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I was looking at your photos and notice that you also have a Barley seatbag. Have you figured out a way to mount your DiNotte tail-light while using the Barley bag? That's the only thing keeping me from ordering a DiNotte. I use a Barley for commuting, and it totally blocks my seatpost.

Nice paint job, BTW. My commuter bike is a similar color, although more bluish green. I've also got natural cork handlebar tape and skinwall tires. It makes a nice color combination. I've also got a brass bell attached to my stem.


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I was looking at your photos and notice that you also have a Barley seatbag. Have you figured out a way to mount your DiNotte tail-light while using the Barley bag? That's the only thing keeping me from ordering a DiNotte. I use a Barley for commuting, and it totally blocks my seatpost.
> 
> Nice paint job, BTW. My commuter bike is a similar color, although more bluish green. I've also got natural cork handlebar tape and skinwall tires. It makes a nice color combination. I've also got a brass bell attached to my stem.



The Barley and the DiNotte are a no-go for me. The DiNotte is on my Gunnar, which has Carradice Kendal panniers. The Barley is on my Surly, which has Superflash and a BLT. I don't even run a seatbag on my Surly, as everything goes in the panniers. 

I like the paint. It's really dark green but not as dark as British Racing Green. It's really difficult to get the full effect of the paint in a pic. There's flake and candy so it really pops. Waterford does excellent paint. Thanks!


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

Doggity said:


> I notice you got yer bars level with your saddle, without having to go with a quill stem. You left your steerer tube long, obviously. How many millimeters of spacers do you have under those bars, and how's it look? (The pic is a little unclear). Cork bar wrap, bar end shifters...
> you must be a Rivendell fellow traveler Very nice build; I'm looking forward to doing mine pretty similarly.


I could have achieved the same fit with fewer spacers and a riser stem, but I don't like the look. I have 9 spacers under the stem---but it's a steel fork and steel steer tube, and I don't think I could bend that thing with a hammer, vice, and a mission statement. I think it looks fine, but I may swap some of the spacers for a couple of larger spacers just to make things look more like one solid piece. 

Natural cork tape is very nice to look at, but it's difficult to keep clean. I carry latex gloves in case I need to do repairs, but a little grunge is just beausage.....

Thanks. I wanted no nylon and as little plastic as possible on this build. Just steel, rubber, cork, canvas, leather, and aluminum.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

How do you think the Sport does carrying a rear load?


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

rcnute said:


> How do you think the Sport does carrying a rear load?


I don't carry a lot of stuff. Just basic tools, rain gear, my lunch, scrubs, and underclothes. Maybe 10 pounds. I haven't loaded it up yet because it's my commuter, and it's too nice to lock up as a shopping bike. There have been people who tour on Sports, with 40-50 pound loads and they say it's no problem.


----------

